# Value of Mathews Q2XL Bow



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Classifiads*

$250 to $275.00

Excellant bows.


----------



## MO Hawkeye (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## pearsonarcher1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*mine was in ex.condition with about 300 shots.*

and i had to throw in a quiver and arrows and rest to get 250.00


----------

